# Is selling ducklings profitable?



## Millroad (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm sure that this depends on where you are, but in general, can you potentially make a little money doing this? In theory, we could produce Khaki Campbell purebreds, and then KC x Indian Runner and KC x Cayuga crosses. We live in a area with lots of hobbyist farmers (front range of Colorado). Just would like to hear people's experience with this. More than anything, I wonder if it would be a good 4-H project for my kids, and if they could make a little pocket money.

Also, I feel as though I start a new thread or two daily, so quickly have we plunged into poultry raising (a year ago we lived in the suburbs, today we have 15 acres, ducks, geese, chickens, rabbits and just processed 28 broilers!). I so appreciate the time everyone takes to answer.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

Watch prices in your area, Craigslist or other places people advertise, to know what the selling prices there are. The cost of feed is a biggie. Figure what you will have in them and then will the selling price allow for any profit at all. Learn to use as much free food as possible, Things that grow on your land, etc.

Eggs is some areas are a money maker, not in others. Duck eggs are different in some ways and great for baking and some people that are allergic to chicken eggs can eat duck eggs. Could be a very good thing. Research duck eggs.

Some breeds are more valuable than others. Again, research for your area.


----------



## Millroad (Oct 15, 2010)

It looks like duckling sell for about 5 - 10 dollars each, with the Muscovies being at the higher end of the range. How do you figure the feed cost for hatching ducklings if you are selling them when they are newly-hatched out? Isn't is mostly just the feed cost to produce the eggs plus any incubator expenses? I'm sure I'm missing something here. . .


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

If you are selling a duckling before it ever eats anything, then yes the cost is in the adults. Purchase, feed, housing, etc. Also losses would affect the cost. Buy 10 ducklings, lose 2 and the final cost each of the remaining 8 has increased by the cost put into the 2 lost ones. Any medications would go into that also. Fencing and feeders, etc that are purchased for their use.

There are tricks to help add free or low cost feed. Ways to attract bugs to increase their protein, free range, raise your own feed like meal worms, earth worms, etc. A pond will naturally provide food also. Go fishing and give the fish to the ducks. Excess garden produce is great for all poultry.

Figuring costs can be a bit complicated........... 

Unless you are already aware, muscovies are unique in many ways. Research them if you are interested in them. They are great ducks, just unique. I am awaiting the arrival of the ducklings that are piping in the 9 eggs under a duck now.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

The problem with selling day old ducklings is the feed and work you have into them when you don't sell them at a day old... I have ten lovely Saxonys that are two months old now and no market for them. My big problem is that I am very rural, 50 miles from ANYTHING and it's hard to sell anything here at all. Maybe I shouldn't have let the mamma sit... hehe I wanted one replacement duckling (female) so I haven't really hurried in placing them. I may have to butcher the majority of them, don't know yet. I won't make money on them, that much I'm sure of. 

They eat like pigs for the first 8 weeks, too.


----------



## Millroad (Oct 15, 2010)

Good point! The best laid plans (no pun intended) . . .


----------



## KOHL HAWKE (May 8, 2010)

If you can find a buyer for food, like asian market, then yes. Were you planning on selling live animals or processed? this makes a diffrence too. I agree ducklings make the most $, but if they dont sell then are you ready to feed out/house? lots to ponder!


----------



## eggzackly (Apr 14, 2011)

Someone gave me some chocolate and blue chocolate pied muscoves, six hens and one drake. They are knocking out six eggs a day! All laid first thing in the morning when they are ready to be let out to graze and forage. I put 20 eggs in the incubator just now to check fertility, and if it is good, I will be selling eggs on ebay/craiglsist/ebayclassifieds/feedstore flyers/recycler.com/pennysaverusa.com/chicktrader.com/anywhere else I can. I think it is MUCH more $$$: work ratio to sell the eggs. That way you never get stuck with ducks that take work and cost $ to feed and make a mess.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I sell muscovy ducklings at 4.00 apeice. The last two years I would have nests reserved. I would reserve up to half of the eggs in the nest to people with a deposit, and then I would call when they hatched. I sold every single duckling I hatched, most leaving the same day they left the nest. Selling adults or juveniles is not so easy. 

I haven't sold any Welsh harlequins because I'm trying to build my flock this year. Next year I hope to offer some for sale.


----------

